# Schwinn Super Le Tour 12-2 for $10?



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

*Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 for $10?*

Really no reason not to pick this up, right? Looks to be in really nice shape, probably a little too big for me, but I might try and ride it anyway because it looks so cool. Old-school Shimano 600 RD and bolt-on reflectors. Based on the Schwinn text on the downtube, I'm guessing it's from the late 70s/early 80s since I had the same block-font logo on my MAG Scrambler from that period.

Any idea what it might really be worth in good condition? Even looks to have pretty new tires.


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay, I've realized how stupid my question was. I'll be picking it up on Tuesday and taking pictures soon after. After a little digging I found out that the 12.2 was produced from '76-'78.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 2, 2003)

*I have one of those bikes*

i paid $250 for it. In 1978. I have changed the rear der to a Sachs, changed the wheels to Shimano 105 and Open 4 CD rims and added a rack with bags for shopping and other errands. I used to race it and even put knobbies on it and raced CX once. It still rides smooth and is so stable. Definetely worth 10 bucks.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Made out of Hi-tensile steel, with stamped drop outs.
No derailleur hanger, so you'll need to do some searching,if you want to change derailleurs.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> No derailleur hanger, so you'll need to do some searching,if you want to change derailleurs.


Um... or you could just bolt any derailleur you wanted onto the screw-in hanger... They're fairly universal...

- FBB


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Not all Hi-Ten*

The sticker on mine says that the top and down tubes are 4130. The rear drop outs are forged horizontal with a der. hanger.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Threesticks said:


> The sticker on mine says that the top and down tubes are 4130. The rear drop outs are forged horizontal with a der. hanger.


Yup. Not a bad frame at all! Here is the catalog page (Thanks Bob Hufford!!):

http://www.geocities.com/sldbconsumer/1978/78ccpg12.html

Chrome tips on the forks! Cool...

- FBB


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

There's one for sale around here for $195.00. Need I say more?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I must have had older ones. Back in the 80's I would pick up Le Tours and Super Le Tours at garage sales, and build them up for my kids. I would have to get a new frame every year or two because they wouldn't stop growing. The ones that I picked up were all hi-tensil, stamped drop outs, screw on hanger, centerpull brakes, for 27" wheels. I would just swap components to the new frame every year of so.


----------



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

Doggity said:


> There's one for sale around here for $195.00. Need I say more?


No need to say any more - I snoozed, and I lost. Someone else snapped it up before I could return for it.

Lesson learned: always carry cash. ALWAYS. I am so pissed at myself.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's one my wife picked up at a garage sale, it's not a bad bike:


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Here's one my wife picked up at a garage sale, it's not a bad bike:


Wow. Now don't go telling us that she only paid $10 for that!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

bwana said:


> Wow. Now don't go telling us that she only paid $10 for that!


No, it was $30!


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> No, it was $30!



Double Wow.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful. I still ride my Le Tour II occasionally. Are you sure yours is a Le Tour? I thought only the Paramount came all chrome- which would make that the steak of the century.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

California L33 said:


> Beautiful. I still ride my Le Tour II occasionally. Are you sure yours is a Le Tour? I thought only the Paramount came all chrome- which would make that the steak of the century.


It is a Super Le Tour 12.2. I took off the top tube decals. I'm no Schwinn expert, but the 12.2 & 11.8 came in chrome. I'm not sure if the Superior was ever offered in chrome, as well. Chrome was a $50 upgrade in 1977 for the Super Le tour.

BTW, the rest of the bike is original nand barely used, but I'm thinking of putting some Campy or Dura Ace on it, and always wearing shades when I ride it!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> It is a Super Le Tour 12.2. I took off the top tube decals. I'm no Schwinn expert, but the 12.2 & 11.8 came in chrome. I'm not sure if the Superior was ever offered in chrome, as well. Chrome was a $50 upgrade in 1977 for the Super Le tour.
> 
> BTW, the rest of the bike is original nand barely used, but I'm thinking of putting some Campy or Dura Ace on it, and always wearing shades when I ride it!


Thanks for the info- and did I write 'the steak of the century'? Thanks spell check. They ain't gonna' let me be a vegetarian no more  

I hope you've got the chrome fork, too. Whatever you do, put vintage on it- and of course, to go with all the chrome- mirrored shades!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

California L33 said:


> Thanks for the info- and did I write 'the steak of the century'? Thanks spell check. They ain't gonna' let me be a vegetarian no more
> 
> I hope you've got the chrome fork, too. Whatever you do, put vintage on it- and of course, to go with all the chrome- mirrored shades!


Yep, I have the fork, and it's on now. The entire bike is in remarkable condition, I just think that some polished Campy would look real nice on it instead of the Shimano/Diacompe stuff.


----------

